# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Sulltan Novruzi

## admirkraja

Kur eshte Festa e Sulltan Novruzit?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ATMAN

> Kur eshte Festa e Sulltan Novruzit?


ditelindja e hazret aliu-t  mbreti i sekreteve dhe shahu i tarikatit eshte me daten 22 mars

----------


## Larsus

a nuk rrihet nje jave pa pire uje per kete feste? dmth pihet gjithcka tjeter per vec ujit? 

po hashure behet?

gezuar novruzin  :shkelje syri:

----------


## diikush

Gezuar festen e Sulltan Nevruzit!

----------


## ATMAN

> a nuk rrihet nje jave pa pire uje per kete feste? dmth pihet gjithcka tjeter per vec ujit? 
> 
> po hashure behet?
> 
> gezuar novruzin



jo jo larsus ,ajo eshte ceremonia e zise se matemit dhe i kushtohet deshmoreve te qorrbelase 

kjo eshte feste ,eshte ditelindja e hazret aliut

gezuar te gjithe besimtareve bektashinj festen e sulltan nevruzit

----------


## ATMAN

Imam Aliu a.s. pishtar ndriçues i drejtësisë dhe i të vërtetës

Në ato ditë, në Qabe, në shtëpinë e Zotit, lindi një njeri aq i vlerëshëm sa që nuk kishte lindur me parë dhe nuk do të lind më kurrë njeri tjetër si ky në këtë vend.  Ai nuk është vetëm një personalitet historik, shkencor dhe fetar që mund të njohet vetëm nga të shkruarit apo të folurit për te. Ai është boshti i të gjitha vlerave. Është njeri që mendjen dhe fuqinë e tij u vuri në çlirimin e njeriut nga injoranca dhe dhuna me të njëjtën përsosmëri dhe liri arrit të krijoj një personalitet modest dhe humanitar.

13 Rexheb, është dita kur lindi Ali ibni Talibi. Eshtë ai që, u gjunjëzuan para tij të medhenjt, letrart dhe të gjithë këta mbetën gojëhapur nga drejtësia, logjika dhe trimëria e tij. Ibni Ebi Hadid, dijetar i njohur musliman thotë: “Ç’të them për njeriun që armiqtë dhe dashakeqësit e tij nuk e kishin gjuhën e tij të lutjesë, dhe nuk kishin mundësi t’i fshihnin të mirat dhe përsosmërit e tij. Ai është zotëri dhe burim i çdo të mire dhe është një pjesë e vet përkryerjesë. Ai është Ali ebni Talibi.”

Aliu a.s. është dhëndërri i më të dashurit të Zotit, Muhammedi s.a.v.s., udhëheqës i muslimanëve dhe argument apo huxhxhet i Zotit. Argumentet e Zotit janë qendër e sedimentit të udhëzimit, sipas Kur’anit të Mdhërishëm janë në pozitë të pagabueshmërisë dhe të ruajtur nga mëkatet. Ata janë të dashur të Zotit, dhe udhëheqës të popullit pas profetit të Islamit. Këta argumente apo huxhxhete janë nga familja e Muhammedit s.a.v.s. dhe pejgamberi në përfundim të të kumtuarit e shpalljesë së tij ka dëshiruar që njerëzit t’i dojnë këta t’i bashkohen atyre. Aliu a.s. është i pari i tyre pas të dërguarit të All-llahut. Në një hadithë profeti thotë:

“Në ummetin tim askush nuk mund të krahasohet me familjen time… Ata janë ruajtësit e sekreteve dhe vend i strehimit dhe mbështetjesë. Mos dilni para tyre e të devojoheni dhe mos mbetini pas tyre qe të shkatërroheni.”

Të gjithë paqdashësve dhe atyre që janë mbrojtësit e drejtësisë ua urojmë ditëlindjen e hz. Aliut, pishtrait ndrçuesit të drejtësisë dhe të vertëtës.

Historia atë e përshkruan si shembull ideal i të edukuarve në shkollën e pejgamberit. Petroshevski, historian rus, i cili ka hulumtuar jetën e hz. Aliut në rezultatet e tij thotë: “Dimensionet e shkelqyeshme të personalitetit të tij janë krijuar në arsim-edukimin e Profetit të Islamit dhe me rrezet e para të shpalljesë në të janë tubuar cilësit e duhura hunore. Aliu a.s. momentet më të bukura të jetës i ka patur kur ka qenë afër të dërguarit të Zotit, dhe ato momente i ka shfrytëzuar që të përfitoj nga nuri i trupit të atij personaliteti të madh, por ç’është më me rëndësi edhe profeti Muhammed ka qenë i lumtur nga prania e hz. Aliut afër tij. Në njërën nga luftërat e muslimanëve, derisa sa dukej se muslimanët e humbnin luftën disa nga ushtarët e profetit filluan të iknin, në atë moment profeti ia lëshoi sytë Aliut, i cili qëndronte prapa tij. E pyeti: O Ali ti a nuk ju ke bashkangjitur atyre që po ikin nga kufta? Aliu a.s. ia ktheu: O i derguar i All-llahut, të bëhem prap qafir pasi i kam pranuar njëherë islamin? Unë jam ithtar i juaji. Atë ditë Aliu a.s. luftonte  me plotë dashuri e me zell, dhe çdosilm që vinte nga ana e armiqëve në mënyrë të përsosur e mbulonte Pejgamberin e Zotit. Në atë moment erdhi Xhebrali me shpallje nga Zoti dhe i tha:

 “O Muhammed, ky është kuptimi i sakrificës dhe vëllazërisë.” në atë moment pejgamberi tha: Aliu është nga unë dhe unë jam nga Aliu. Edhe Xhebrali ia ktheu: edhe unë jam nga ju.


Në të vërtetë, Aliu a.s. flet për dy gjëra të brendshme dhe të jashtme të cilat e robërojnë njeriun. Lutjet e brendshme epshore dhe forcat e huaja nga jashtë janë gjërat që e poshtërsojnë më së shumti njeriun. Dhe këto të dyja rrezikojnë fisnikërin dhe lirin e njeriut. Aliu a.s. njerëzit i këshillon për këto dy gjëra dhe thotë:

“O njerëz, babai juaj Ademi nuk ka lindur njerz të robëruar, për atë dhe të gjithë njerëzit janë të lirë.”

Nga veçorit e personalitetit qeverisës të Imam Aliut ishte liria e njerëzve dhe pjesëmarrja e tyre në udhëheqje. Ngase ai ishte krijuar në shkollën e profetit, pas tij ishte njeriu më i merituar për ta udhëhequr shoqërinë islame, por ai deri atëherë kur populli e detyroi që të marrë pushtetin në dorë nuk mori pjesë aspak në udhëheqje në vitet e para pas vdekjesë së profetit. Aliu a.s. kur ishte në krye pushtetit dhe forcës ishte shumë i sjellshëm dhe i butë ndaj popullit dhe prej tyre dëshirontë bashkëpunim në kryerjen e punëve shtetrore. Ai thoshte:

“Çdo kush të konsultohet me popullindhe të ndaj gjithçka me ta”.

Në shoqërinë e Imam Aliut njerëzit kishin liri të shprehjesë dhe prezantimit te bindjeve te tyre. Sipas bindjeve të Imam Aliut a.s., në qoftë se populli, e veçanërishtë intelektualët arrijnë të paraqesin të metat, atëherë shoqria do të mund të përparoj shumë shpejtë. Disa persona me ide të çoroditura abuzuan me lirinë që ia kishte dhënë pushteti i Imam Aliut, kështu që bëheshin pengesë në realizmin e drejtësisë dhe lirisë. Një ditë Imam Aliu ishte duke mbajtur një ligjëratë. Në atë moment erdhi një person dhe pyeti një pyetje shumë të ndërlikuar. Pasi që Imam Aliu ishte thesar i diturise dhe shkencës përnjëherë iu përgjigj personit në fjalë. Në atë moment, njëri nga kundërshtarët e imamit nga mesi I grumbullit të njerëzve, që ishin mbledhur për ta dëgjuar fjalën e tij të vlershme, e fyu imamin, por në të njëjtën koh me gjithë urrejtjen që kishte për atë e pranoi diturinë e tij dhe tha: “Sa dijetar që është ai!” Shokët e Imam Aliut u prekën nga fyerja që ia bëri imamit të tyre dhe iu vërsulen atij. Hz. Aliu në mënyrë shumë të qetë i drejtua shokëve te tij: ‘Lerëni, ai vetëm mi tha disa fjalë të papëlqyeshme.”

Aliu as. bashkëpuntorët, udhëheqësit dhe përfaqësuesut e administratës i zgjidhte nga populli, dhe asnjëherë nuk ka ndodhur që ai të ofrontë ndonjë të afërm familjar në këto poste. Ai, përfaqësuesit te tij në Egjipt, Maliki Eshterit i kishte thënë:

 “O Malik, njerëzit në administart duhet t’i zgjedhesh ata që e meritojnë… jo vetëm personat që nuk të bëjnë lajka, por edhe ata të cilët kanë kritikat më të ashpra ndaj teje.”

Shkolla dhe rruga e Imamit ishte e edukuar me këso llooj drejtësie dhe kjo fjali gjithmon na bënë që ta kujtojmë atë: “drejtësia është sikur Aliu, dhe Aliu është sikur drejtësia”. Aliu as. në zbatimin e drejtësisë asnjehër nuk ishte nën presionet e epshit të tij, dhe të drejtën e ndante në mënyrë të njëjtë nga puntorët administrative dhe pasurit  deri tek ata të varfërit dhe të thjeshtit. Psh. Ai pasurinë që ishte shpërndar padrejtësisht nga kalifi para tij, kur erdhi në pushtet këtë pasuri ia kthej prap arkës shtetrore apo Bejtul Malit. Xhorxh Xhordak, intelektuali krishter, që ka shkruar librin “Zëri i Drejtësisë”, për jetën e Imam Aliut thotë: Drejtësia nga pikëpamja e Aliut është gjë themelore dhe ka edhe shtesat e tjera, por asnjeherë nuk hedhur ndonjë hap kundër saj. Zëri që kërkon drejtësi është substnca që krijon trupin e Aliut. Drejtësia është gjakë që vlon në zemrën dhe në venët e tij. Ajo, pra drejtësia, Aliun e dinë si diell që rrezet e tij mbulojnë tokën, malet, shkretëtirat, detet dhe të thatat dhe i mbetet njerëzve që të shfrytëzojnë për të pasur dobi rrezet e dritës së tij. 

*Edhe njëherë ju urojmë ditëlindjen e këtij njeriu të madh juve të cilët jeni në anën e lirisë dhe drejtësi*

----------

